# I called Uber about the 1 star!!!



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Yes I did. And the lady said they can't find a record of any one star and she says they may have to remove it from the system because she said all my latest trips were five stars.

Is this for real? Either she doesn't understand what is going on or Uber gave me a one star on purpose to keep me working hard.

I knew something must have been wrong! I suspected that every now and then they give you a bad rating to keep you working hard. Cuz I treated everyone well and did everything right. I don't see how anyone could give me a one star and the customer representative said it was an error. What???

Do you think that when I started rating pax 4 stars, the system automatically gave me a 1 star so that I would reconsider the 4 stars I gave out? I'm mean jeez. This is why I call and ask what is going on when something fishy happens. We can't let this company run us over.

Just like the NBA, this appears to partially RIGGED. How can I trust this company?


----------



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

this is messed up, i am pretty sure Uber does that stuff from time to time because we don't even know who rated us low


----------



## Joe551 (Feb 21, 2017)

Could not agree more. I bought a lottery ticket last week and did not win anything.I figure the Uber app 
rigged it to give me the wrong numbers.Next time I am leaving my phone in the car !


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Yes I did. And the lady said they can't find a record of any one star and she says they may have to remove it from the system because she said all my latest trips were five stars.
> 
> Is this for real? Either she doesn't understand what is going on or Uber gave me a one star on purpose to keep me working hard.
> 
> ...


I had a feeling they were doing this all along I never had problems and when I gave a bad star rating my rating went down back in the days now I don't even care sitting at a 4.87+~4.9...


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Ratings still haven't changed. She said she was going to remove the 1 star. Maybe I shouldn't worry too much about ratings since now I have no proof they aren't being tempered with.



Joe551 said:


> Could not agree more. I bought a lottery ticket last week and did not win anything.I figure the Uber app
> rigged it to give me the wrong numbers.Next time I am leaving my phone in the car !


Yea whose to say they aren't using the anonymous rating system to their advantage


----------



## rubidoux (Jan 23, 2017)

I got a one star a couple of weeks ago during a time that there was no rides it could make any kind of sense for. I had chalked it up to either some being a serious a-hole or an error, like someone hit one star by mistake. But im happy you called. Id like to think it was a glitch instead.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

rubidoux said:


> I got a one star a couple of weeks ago during a time that there was no rides it could make any kind of sense for. I had chalked it up to either some being a serious a-hole or an error, like someone hit one star by mistake. But im happy you called. Id like to think it was a glitch instead.


Yea something fishy has been going on. Like with the tips, there's something they aren't telling us with the ratings.


----------



## Joe551 (Feb 21, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Yea something fishy has been going on. Like with the tips, there's something they aren't telling us with the ratings.


you start a tread like this and you wonder why a pax/Uber gave you 1 star ?


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

I....I....I don't even know what to say... Seriously...wow


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Joe551 said:


> you start a tread like this and you wonder why a pax/Uber gave you 1 star ?


What are you talking about


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

What phone number did you call?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

drivininsac said:


> What phone number did you call?


What? I just went in the app and hit the call button. They still haven't taken off the 1 star rating like she said she was.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Dude uber is corrupt. We all know about thier tactics


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> What? I just went in the app and hit the call button. They still haven't taken off the 1 star rating like she said she was.


What CALL BUTTON? Check your phone history and give us the number please.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

When my rating went up from 4.70 to 4.71, my tips started getting bigger. LOL.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

drivininsac said:


> What CALL BUTTON? Check your phone history and give us the number please.


Sac, you just go into the customer section of the app and hit call.


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

Customer section of the app.....Seriously....

Now I know you're full of it. You've got a convenience store in your Lexus and have a magic button that allows you to call Uber support. Bull.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Sac, you just go into the customer section of the app and hit call.


Thats just a machiene. Theres no real number to get threw to them. Email or greenlight post


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

Jermin8r89 said:


> Thats just a machiene. Theres no real number to get threw to them. Email or greenlight post


Either that or he called the pax that gave him 1* lmao


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

drivininsac said:


> Either that or he called the pax that gave him 1* lmao


Dear god that is what he did!

Read his first sentence with the idea that he actually called the Contact button for the customer.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Dear god that is what he did!
> 
> Read his first sentence with the idea that he actually called the Contact button for the customer.


Lmao! Omg this person DRider


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Got a warning for low acceptance rate. Except I have not got any pings today. This is crazy.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Got a warning for low acceptance rate. Except I have not got any pings today. This is crazy.


yea nice way of rubbing that $350 bonus....

That's based on the bonus event. You didn't accept anyone, so you have 0% to qualify for the bonus.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

I had a friend given a 1 star after he took a cancellation fee from someone, that someone talked to uber and uber gave him that 1 star after not making any trip, he now stands at 4.91 from 4.92, oh dear.


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Got a warning for low acceptance rate. Except I have not got any pings today. This is crazy.


Oh no! Maybe you were deactivated for calling a customer and asking about your 1* !!!


----------



## NCHeel (Jan 5, 2017)

I just called them and they don't know DRider.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Yes I did. And the lady said they can't find a record of any one star and she says they may have to remove it from the system because she said all my latest trips were five stars.
> 
> Is this for real? Either she doesn't understand what is going on or Uber gave me a one star on purpose to keep me working hard.
> 
> ...


There is no way to contact uber. Troll!


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

Actually you can call Uber support go to help click on the phone symbol in the top right corner then the pop up that I put in the screenshot below comes up










Then it brings up this phone number


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

The phone number checks out. It's an actual Uber number.


----------



## Honey Badger (Oct 1, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Yes I did. And the lady said they can't find a record of any one star and she says they may have to remove it from the system because she said all my latest trips were five stars.
> 
> Is this for real? Either she doesn't understand what is going on or Uber gave me a one star on purpose to keep me working hard.
> 
> ...


I want to know how you " called " uber what number ?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Ghwwe72 said:


> Actually you can call Uber support go to help click on the phone symbol in the top right corner then the pop up that I put in the screenshot below comes up
> 
> View attachment 104881
> 
> ...


Must be in select markets only, because my app doesn't have that button but I'm sure as hell saving that number to my contact list!

Does the number change?


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

Ive never really noticed if it changes Ill check every once in awhile, and maybe it is only in certain markets


----------



## Silver Cab (Mar 11, 2017)

Perhaps a beta or legally required in some markets? I guess the latter one.


----------



## wgmartin (Jan 18, 2017)

Thanks for the number. The phone doesn't appear on my phone.


----------



## Silver Cab (Mar 11, 2017)

Now that Drider85's reputation is somewhat restored and the number is out in the wilderness  what situations merrit to call that usually take long to resolve via email? 

I would probably not call in for fare adjustment.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Even though she said nobody rated me a 1 star, my rating is still there. I don't know who to trust anymore. I always suspected that ratings were rigged and tampered with.


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

I just had a thought DRider85 .... Maybe they saw all the identifying information you leave here and are trying to get you to stop posting? I mean, how many other people drive a Lexus RX full of chocolate, water, magazines, etc. in San Francisco?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

drivininsac said:


> I just had a thought DRider85 .... Maybe they saw all the identifying information you leave here and are trying to get you to stop posting? I mean, how many other people drive a Lexus RX full of chocolate, water, magazines, etc. in San Francisco?


Look, I like to give the best possible services I can. And that's a bad thing?


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Look, I like to give the best possible services I can. And that's a bad thing?


I was actually being semi-serious. There probably aren't that many people in SF that will use a Lexus for rideshare. You need to think about what information you share here.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

drivininsac said:


> I was actually being semi-serious. There probably aren't that many people in SF that will use a Lexus for rideshare. You need to think about what information you share here.


And yet it won't qualify for select.


----------



## Silver Cab (Mar 11, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Look, I like to give the best possible services I can. And that's a bad thing?


You never know who Uberlyft will match you with. Better to build your own clientele who love to ride with you because of your car and extra services. Get the proper insurance and licenses and give out business cards and encourage clients to contact you directly for pick-up when in need (like commuters who know in advance when they will be needed to be picked up). Offer them a fixed rate that does not undercut Uber but matches their pricing. Since you do not have to give Uber a cut, you can make 25% more. In between scheduled pickups you can still do Uberlyft.

Now you can encourage these riders to tip you extra since their tip is not longer "included" in Uber fares. Perhaps your gain is now 30% or more over Uber directly.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

DRider85 Your posts and threads are certainly entertaining. I usually get a good laugh. Don't know if you're serious half the time.

Thanks for that phone number. That will come in handy.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Silver Cab said:


> You never know who Uberlyft will match you with. Better to build your own clientele who love to ride with you because of your car and extra services. Get the proper insurance and licenses and give out business cards and encourage clients to contact you directly for pick-up when in need (like commuters who know in advance when they will be needed to be picked up). Offer them a fixed rate that does not undercut Uber but matches their pricing. Since you do not have to give Uber a cut, you can make 25% more. In between scheduled pickups you can still do Uberlyft.


Isn't that illegal?



Jagent said:


> DRider85 Your posts and threads are certainly entertaining. I usually get a good laugh. Don't know if you're serious half the time.
> 
> Thanks for that phone number. That will come in handy.


No im serious. Do I have a funny personality? Can it make me money?


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Silver Cab said:


> Now that Drider85's reputation is somewhat restored and the number is out in the wilderness  what situations merrit to call that usually take long to resolve via email?
> 
> I would probably not call in for fare 5adjustment.


That's a great number to have if a pax ever makes a false report against us. Since Uber always sides with the pax, being able to speak to a human is assuring.



DRider85 said:


> Do I have a funny personality? Can it make me money?


Maybe you could be a comedian? Make a YouTube video and talk about Uber. Give us the link.


----------



## Silver Cab (Mar 11, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Isn't that illegal?


I think there is no law that prohibits for you to become a professional cab driver. Check with your local authorities what kind of licenses et al are needed.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Silver Cab said:


> Now that Drider85's reputation is somewhat restored and the number is out in the wilderness  what situations merrit to call that usually take long to resolve via email?
> 
> I would probably not call in for fare adjustment.


Lol. I was wrong about Drider85 also. I hope he accepts my apology for calling him a troll


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Lol. I was wrong about Drider85 also. I hope he accepts my apology for calling him a troll


I was wrong that he contacted a pax, but I still firmly believe in the troll theory.



DRider85 said:


> No im serious. Do I have a funny personality? Can it make me money?


Need I say more? Haha


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

drivininsac said:


> Customer section of the app.....Seriously....
> 
> Now I know you're full of it. You've got a convenience store in your Lexus and have a magic button that allows you to call Uber support. Bull.











See the phone icon in the top right corner? Now maybe apologize for being obnoxiously incorrect. Just cuz u don't get it doesn't mean it isn't available to some drivers in some cities.



DRider85 said:


> Even though she said nobody rated me a 1 star, my rating is still there. I don't know who to trust anymore. I always suspected that ratings were rigged and tampered with.


Didn't u already learn not to take support staff's word for anything? They seriously just say stuff.

______________
He's not a troll. I've met him. There's a variety of different ways to be a person. Not everyone here is a tough talkin dude. I'm too lazy to go full Uberdancer.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Strange Fruit said:


> View attachment 105010
> 
> See the phone icon in the top right corner? Now maybe apologize for being obnoxiously incorrect. Just cuz u don't get it doesn't mean it isn't available to some drivers in some cities.
> 
> ...


I just called uber. The woman I talked to said they have the authority to adjust a fare within 48 hrs of being contacted. However she said she has no authority to change a rating.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> I just called uber. The woman I talked to said they have the authority to adjust a fare within 48 hrs of being contacted. However she said she has no authority to change a rating.


Well They don't know what they are doing. She told me she was getting rid of my 1 star.


----------



## Silver Cab (Mar 11, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Well They don't know what they are doing. She told me she was getting rid of my 1 star.


Perhaps they just say things to appease depending on how your conversation went with her.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Well They don't know what they are doing. She told me she was getting rid of my 1 star.


They'll say anything. It's been like that for 3 years. They will say anything. One guy was on the forum saying he called and they told him there is a "app maintenance fee they take out of your fares in certain cities at certian times". He was like you, insisting it was true cuz an Uber csr said it. Stop it. They say anything. However, I've seen csr's write that they cannot change a rating ever, about 30 times in 3 years. It's a standard typed response about ratings, even when you don't ask them about changing a rating.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Silver Cab said:


> Perhaps they just say things to appease depending on how your conversation went with her.


She was nuts. When I picked her up from the bar she told me to tell her everything I know about her. And she started saying she loves Uber and she always loved taxi's. The minute I started driving she was paranoid and stared yelling stuff like I can't turn left.



Strange Fruit said:


> They'll say anything. It's been like that for 3 years. They will say anything. One guy was on the forum saying he called and they told him there is a "app maintenance fee they take out of your fares in certain cities at certian times". He was like you, insisting it was true cuz an Uber csr said it. Stop it. They say anything. However, I've seen csr's write that they cannot change a rating ever, about 30 times in 3 years. It's a standard typed response about ratings, even when you don't ask them about changing a rating.


This is bad


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Lol. I was wrong about Drider85 also. I hope he accepts my apology for calling him a troll


He is not a troll but a clown. LOL


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

DRider is either an idiot or a troll. I can't figure it out but he starts completely random threads about nothing and then sits back to see how many he can reel in. A) How did he know someone gave him a 1* or who that person was. You can speculate, but you can't see who gives you that rating or even if the 1* you got that day came from a rider you had that day. Riders can rate you well after the day the ride is completed. Look back over DRider's topics and you will see that you are really wasting time answering as he is only working to find ways to stir the pot. I have yet to see one that has any basis in reality.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Yes I did. And the lady said they can't find a record of any one star and she says they may have to remove it from the system because she said all my latest trips were five stars.
> 
> Is this for real? Either she doesn't understand what is going on or Uber gave me a one star on purpose to keep me working hard.
> 
> ...


You people still worried about ratings? Why


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> DRider is either an idiot or a troll. I can't figure it out but he starts completely random threads about nothing and then sits back to see how many he can reel in. A) How did he know someone gave him a 1* or who that person was. You can speculate, but you can't see who gives you that rating or even if the 1* you got that day came from a rider you had that day. Riders can rate you well after the day the ride is completed. Look back over DRider's topics and you will see that you are really wasting time answering as he is only working to find ways to stir the pot. I have yet to see one that has any basis in reality.


Come on man give me the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

DRider, I called the phone number you gave us. Worked like a charm. She told me she couldn't change your 1 star rating, but she was going to follow up with her supervisor for you. It took awhile, she didn't know the name DRider85, but knew your '05 Lexus 7-11. Said they have had a few calls about it, you have a reputation.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Go4 said:


> DRider, I called the phone number you gave us. Worked like a charm. She told me she couldn't change your 1 star rating, but she was going to follow up with her supervisor for you. It took awhile, she didn't know the name DRider85, but knew your '05 Lexus 7-11. Said they have had a few calls about it, you have a reputation.


Seriously?!


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

Strange Fruit said:


> View attachment 105010
> 
> See the phone icon in the top right corner? Now maybe apologize for being obnoxiously incorrect. Just cuz u don't get it doesn't mean it isn't available to some drivers in some cities.
> 
> ...


Did you see the post directly above yours where I say I was wrong that he contacted a passenger? No? Look again.

And obviously there are MANY people on this forum that had NO IDEA that button or phone number existed. I will not apologize to him for that.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

drivininsac said:


> Did you see the post directly above yours where I say I was wrong that he contacted a passenger? No? Look again.
> 
> And obviously there are MANY people on this forum that had NO IDEA that button or phone number existed. I will not apologize to him for that.


I didn't know and I thought I knew everything. It's a "pilot" program so it's not in every market


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> And yet it won't qualify for select.


Have you thought about offering ****** sex mags?

That might bump up your rating to straight 5s.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

drivininsac said:


> Customer section of the app.....Seriously....
> 
> Now I know you're full of it. You've got a convenience store in your Lexus and have a magic button that allows you to call Uber support. Bull.


Only for Lexus drivers.



AuxCordBoston said:


> I just called uber. The woman I talked to said they have the authority to adjust a fare within 48 hrs of being contacted. However she said she has no authority to change a rating.


Lyft says these things too.

And then does something else entirely, often at random.... like wipe out 20 bad ratings in one fell swoop, tell you WHO rated you what, accidentally disclose customer's names and addresses from credit card details, or *accidentally* wipe your entire week's ratings and comments, giving you a "you didn't drive this week" feedback report after a full-PDB marathon of a week....


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

drivininsac said:


> I just had a thought DRider85 .... Maybe they saw all the identifying information you leave here and are trying to get you to stop posting? I mean, how many other people drive a Lexus RX full of chocolate, water, magazines, etc. in San Francisco?


You said I'm full of it. Yes I have a Lexus and a convenience store in the back.


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> View attachment 105099
> View attachment 105100
> 
> 
> You said I'm full of it. Yes I have a Lexus and a convenience store in the back.


I wasn't saying you were full of it for that.

Wait, is that an SUV/crossover type of Lexus?


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> View attachment 105099
> View attachment 105100
> 
> 
> You said I'm full of it. Yes I have a Lexus and a convenience store in the back.


Man I can have all that for $3.75? You are extremely generous!


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> View attachment 105099
> View attachment 105100
> 
> 
> You said I'm full of it. Yes I have a Lexus and a convenience store in the back.


Oh, I don't see the chocolate...


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

drivininsac said:


> Oh, I don't see the chocolate...


That would be because he rescued the other half before the next ping.

Rule #1 in TNC driving--No good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

PrestonT said:


> That would be because he rescued the other half before the next ping.
> 
> Rule #1 in TNC driving--No good deed goes unpunished.


Hey Preston dumb question......is that you in your avatar wearing army fatigues...or Marine fatigues?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

drivininsac said:


> Oh, I don't see the chocolate...


Hard to fit everything, trying to balance it all out. I wonder if audio neon lights is a good idea.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

DRider85 said:


> Do you think that when I started rating pax 4 stars, the system automatically gave me a 1 star so that I would reconsider the 4 stars I gave out?


That is not the question you should be asking. The question you should be asking is whether I care. And the answer to that is no.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> Man I can have all that for $3.75? You are extremely generous!


I'd like a tip. Not required but greatly appreciated.



drivininsac said:


> I wasn't saying you were full of it for that.
> 
> Wait, is that an SUV/crossover type of Lexus?


It's a Rx 330.


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze (Feb 22, 2017)

I don't know if a Lexus, unlimited Ghirardelli chocolates, and Arizona Iced Tea are enough to give your Uber riders the treatment they deserve. Perhaps you should consider offering Red Bull to every passenger too.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

SailingWithThe Breeze said:


> I don't know if a Lexus, unlimited Ghirardelli chocolates, and Arizona Iced Tea are enough to give your Uber riders the treatment they deserve. Perhaps you should consider offering Red Bull to every passenger too.


You can't see it but there is a Red Bull in front of the tea. I may ask for tips at the end though to test their hearts.


----------



## DonCie (Mar 21, 2015)

Wow what a messed up thread....


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

DonCie said:


> Wow what a messed up thread....


Well Uber should never have gave me the 1 star error.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

shiftydrake said:


> Hey Preston dumb question......is that you in your avatar wearing army fatigues...or Marine fatigues?


Marines....it's a very old pic.


----------



## Silver Cab (Mar 11, 2017)

Epic 


DRider85 said:


> View attachment 105099
> View attachment 105100
> 
> 
> You said I'm full of it. Yes I have a Lexus and a convenience store in the back.


Epic fail: water and soda aren't cold.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

PrestonT said:


> Marines....it's a very old pic.


Semper Fi brother I'm USMC too


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

shiftydrake said:


> Semper Fi brother I'm USMC too


Semper Fi man!



Silver Cab said:


> Epic
> 
> Epic fail: water and soda aren't cold.


If this guy wanted to do it right, he'd hitch a small trailer to the back of his Lexus with a built-in fridge and bbq grill.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

PrestonT said:


> Semper Fi man!
> 
> If this guy wanted to do it right, he'd hitch a small trailer to the back of his Lexus with a built-in fridge and bbq grill.


Was attached to 3rd battalion 2nd Marines. MOS 3381......and also on the trailer he needs an MKT..(mobile kitchen tent)...


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> Marines....it's a very old pic.


I don't think they had different uniforms back then like they do today, though right? I joined the first year they officially made the ACU issued at Basic, so I never got issued BDUs.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Yeah I actually got issued the chocolate chip bdus in Saudi Arabia in 91 but I think that just aged me out lol......what I think is funny is Di's aren't allowed to strike a recruit....the recruit can give them a "stress card" that's just too funny


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

shiftydrake said:


> Was attached to 3rd battalion 2nd Marines. MOS 3381......and also on the trailer he needs an MKT..(mobile kitchen tent)...


Was a 2811 telephone switchboard repairman.....I doubt that exists any longer.

"Please enjoy some soothing music while my wife whips you up a chateaubriande and a nice glass of Jordan Cabernet Savignon 2011. It was a very good year. A Five Star year, you might say."



shiftydrake said:


> Yeah I actually got issued the chocolate chip bdus in Saudi Arabia in 91 but I think that just aged me out lol......what I think is funny is Di's aren't allowed to strike a recruit....the recruit can give them a "stress card" that's just too funny


Wait so stress cards are really a thing? That's hilarious. I'll bet the DIs have running bets on who can draw the most stress cards through a series.


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

rubidoux said:


> I got a one star a couple of weeks ago during a time that there was no rides it could make any kind of sense for. I had chalked it up to either some being a serious a-hole or an error, like someone hit one star by mistake. But im happy you called. Id like to think it was a glitch instead.


I believe riders have a week or two to rate you. Also think it's possible for them to go even farther out in rating you or changing your rating, if they have kept the email receipt that Uber sends them. Sort of like us as drivers, we can always go back and change a rating on a passenger at a later time.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Only for Lexus drivers.
> 
> Lyft says these things too.
> 
> And then does something else entirely, often at random.... like wipe out 20 bad ratings in one fell swoop, tell you WHO rated you what, accidentally disclose customer's names and addresses from credit card details, or *accidentally* wipe your entire week's ratings and comments, giving you a "you didn't drive this week" feedback report after a full-PDB marathon of a week....


So you are saying I should keep contacting uber until the change is made?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> So you are saying I should keep contacting uber until the change is made?


How should I know?

You could TRY



PrestonT said:


> If this guy wanted to do it right, he'd hitch a small trailer to the back of his Lexus with a built-in fridge and bbq grill.


1*

Tow a proper brothel on wheels trailer like they do in Europe


----------



## Guerosdaddy (Aug 29, 2016)

........Definitely a pot stirrer. Likes to see how many replies he can get.........it's working.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Guerosdaddy said:


> ........Definitely a pot stirrer. Likes to see how many replies he can get.........it's working.


I already proved to you that I do what I say. I don't make stuff up.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> I already proved to you that I do what I say. I don't make stuff up.


And THAT is the sad part... that you actually have all that in your car.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Yes I did. And the lady said they can't find a record of any one star and she says they may have to remove it from the system because she said all my latest trips were five stars.
> 
> Is this for real? Either she doesn't understand what is going on or Uber gave me a one star on purpose to keep me working hard.
> 
> ...


How can I trust that you are not an Uber shill when you are talking about ratings?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

jp300h said:


> And THAT is the sad part... that you actually have all that in your car.


Maybe I'm very generous and like to give good service


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

M


DRider85 said:


> Maybe I'm very generous and like to give good service


I'm not going round and round with you on this anymore. Everyone here is telling you that it is ridiculous and unnecessary to buy all that crap. You can give good service without being a tool... But you refuse to listen, so personally I am done trying. If you want to waste money and continue to do everything wrong, so be it. It's your life, not mine. As the saying goes, "you can only lead a horse to water... "


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Maybe I'm very generous and like to give good service


Be generous, then. Don't bellyache when pax abuse your generosity.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

jp300h said:


> M
> 
> I'm not going round and round with you on this anymore. Everyone here is telling you that it is ridiculous and unnecessary to buy all that crap. You can give good service without being a tool... But you refuse to listen, so personally I am done trying. If you want to waste money and continue to do everything wrong, so be it. It's your life, not mine. As the saying goes, "you can only lead a horse to water... "


I know that saying. But I'm a giver. What comes around is supposed to go around. You invest in business to make it grow.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> I know that saying. But I'm a giver. What comes around is supposed to go around. You invest in business to make it grow.


Those are two cool cliches.

I have two more for you....

"No good deed goes unpunished."
"A fool and his money are soon parted."


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze (Feb 22, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Maybe I'm very generous and like to give good service


I hope you're not "servicing" your passengers!



DRider85 said:


> You invest in business to make it grow.


Just exactly how are you investing in this business to make it grow? Spending all of this money on passengers will not earn you any additional pings or money from Uber/Lyft. You are tossing money out the window.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Another good saying is "apparently you don't have the sense God gave a mule" 
Or even "it's better to let people think you are a fool. Then to open your mouth and remove all doubt"


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Joe551 said:


> Could not agree more. I bought a lottery ticket last week and did not win anything.I figure the Uber app
> rigged it to give me the wrong numbers.Next time I am leaving my phone in the car !


I didn't win with the lotto ticket I bought last week and I brought it back to the store to get my money back and they refused!

Definite scam.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

SailingWithThe Breeze said:


> I hope you're not "servicing" your passengers!
> 
> Just exactly how are you investing in this business to make it grow? Spending all of this money on passengers will not earn you any additional pings or money from Uber/Lyft. You are tossing money out the window.


Tax write offs and tinkering with things to try to get tips


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> Tax write offs and tinkering with things to try to get tips


Stop experimenting just give people a ride straighten up your tip sign even though it makes you look like you are begging. (actually you are) everything will work out............give it up man it isn't all about tax write offs actually you will have less what you think...

I mean come on a Lexus as a gipsee cab? And you want to know why you don't get tipped? Stop expecting them nobody should expect them people look at you like "this guy has too much money he drives a Lexus as a taxi gives us all this free chit he must not need anything extra Uber pays him better then I make


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

shiftydrake said:


> Stop experimenting just give people a ride straighten up your tip sign even though it makes you look like you are begging. (actually you are) everything will work out............give it up man it isn't all about tax write offs actually you will have less what you think...
> 
> I mean come on a Lexus as a gipsee cab? And you want to know why you don't get tipped? Stop expecting them nobody should expect them people look at you like "this guy has too much money he drives a Lexus as a taxi gives us all this free chit he must not need anything extra Uber pays him better then I make


Well I also want to have fun and get compliments and badges


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Well I also want to have fun and get compliments and badges


It's gotta be the way you dress. You've got a great car, great treats, a tip sign. You need to look like a pro. Get a chauffeurs cap, some good driving gloves and a nice suit. Maybe add a little english accent to your voice. 5 stars and a tip every time. Cheerio mate.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Well I also want to have fun and get compliments and badges


That's a rather dashing hat you have there!


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

http://www.villagehatshop.com/product/novelty-hats-view-all/451139-2953/jacobson-chauffeur-cap.html

There you go. Perfect.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Jagent said:


> Maybe add a little english accent to your voice. 5 stars and a tip every time. Cheerio mate.


Nope. English accent gets no tips. Just drunken Millenial dooshbags trying and failing to imitate Harry Potter.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Nope. English accent gets no tips. Just drunken Millenial dooshbags trying and failing to imitate Harry Potter.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Jagent said:


> It's gotta be the way you dress. You've got a great car, great treats, a tip sign. You need to look like a pro. Get a chauffeurs cap, some good driving gloves and a nice suit. Maybe add a little english accent to your voice. 5 stars and a tip every time. Cheerio mate.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> View attachment 105297


That's a buncha bull!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

DRider85 said:


> View attachment 105297


Lol, this has to be a troll. Nobody could be that pathetic.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Lol, this has to be a troll. Nobody could be that pathetic.


I'm a hard working ride hailing driver. I know the work I put in.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Do you have Condoms?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> View attachment 105306
> 
> 
> I'm a hard working ride hailing driver. I know the work I put in.


Hilarious


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

You should join Amway and pitch it to your riders. Everyone can make money from multi level marketing.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Jagent said:


> You should join Amway and pitch it to your riders. Everyone can make money from multi level marketing.


Do you remember Excel?


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Do you remember Excel?


Yes, the long distance phone service?


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Or the Microsoft spreadsheet software?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Jagent said:


> Yes, the long distance phone service?


Yea and it was MLM. A fun time in my life.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Yea and it was MLM. A fun time in my life.


MLM still exists. Excel is gone. Maybe hook up with an MLM company and use Uber to do business. Might make more money than tips.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> Or the Microsoft spreadsheet software?


Excel powered by Vartec


Jagent said:


> MLM still exists. Excel is gone. Maybe hook up with an MLM company and use Uber to do business. Might make more money than tips.


Ha ha can u get fired by trying to sell someone? It does seem like a way to get leads. Excel reps moved to ACN. Trump endorsed it years ago and said it was better than real estate.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Excel powered by Vartec
> 
> Ha ha can u get fired by trying to sell someone? It does seem like a way to get leads. Excel reps moved to ACN. Trump endorsed it years ago and said it was better than real estate.


No rules on selling that I've heard of. Have at it. You could even start charging for snacks.


----------



## Khota (Dec 30, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Seriously?!


Okay, you're transporting smelly pax around town for .70 or less per mile and handing out chocolate and water. It doesn't even qualify for select or Uber Black. Can you see what is wrong with this picture??



Jagent said:


> No rules on selling that I've heard of. Have at it. You could even start charging for snacks.


Can you really sell stuff out of your Uber car? Ok, I'm not talking about "that" stuff, LOL! Not on this thread at least.  Ok, anyway, I could see myself selling some custom made Uber t-shirts out of a box in the back seat all ready for PAX.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Got my One Star Removed!!!!!!!!! There's no one star now! Overall score didn't really go back all the way up, but at least I proved that Uber can give you one stars as a penalty. They probably didn't like what they saw me write on here about tips, but they decided that I was smart enough to call them out on a BS rating and had to remove it. Most people on here would not call and cry to the office to about a one star. I did and it shows that you can't let them bully you. When you stand up, they respect you more and stop trying to punish you as hard.

Also today I had no Uber ping for 15 minutes with lyft on. Turned off lyft and got an Uber request within 5 seconds. So I'm proving to everyone that there's a system that tries to control us. You just have to try to break the system.


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Got my One Star Removed!!!!!!!!! There's no one star now! Overall score didn't really go back all the way up, but at least I proved that Uber can give you one stars as a penalty. They probably didn't like what they saw me write on here about tips, but they decided that I was smart enough to call them out on a BS rating and had to remove it. Most people on here would not call and cry to the office to about a one star. I did and it shows that you can't let them bully you. When you stand up, they respect you more and stop trying to punish you as hard.
> 
> Also today I had no Uber ping for 15 minutes with lyft on. Turned off lyft and got an Uber request within 5 seconds. So I'm proving to everyone that there's a system that tries to control us. You just have to try to break the system.


You may be overthinking all of this.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

UberKevPA said:


> You may be overthinking all of this.


Lol @ "may"


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze (Feb 22, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Got my One Star Removed!!!!!!!!! There's no one star now! Overall score didn't really go back all the way up, but at least I proved that Uber can give you one stars as a penalty. They probably didn't like what they saw me write on here about tips, but they decided that I was smart enough to call them out on a BS rating and had to remove it. Most people on here would not call and cry to the office to about a one star. I did and it shows that you can't let them bully you. When you stand up, they respect you more and stop trying to punish you as hard.
> 
> Also today I had no Uber ping for 15 minutes with lyft on. Turned off lyft and got an Uber request within 5 seconds. So I'm proving to everyone that there's a system that tries to control us. You just have to try to break the system.


You need help or you need to get outside and exercise more. I hope you can find it soon.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

You don't find this info valuable?


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze (Feb 22, 2017)

I find it to be sad.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

SailingWithThe Breeze said:


> I find it to be sad.


I can prove to u with screen shots that my one star was removed


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Let's see them.


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze (Feb 22, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> I can prove to u with screen shots that my one star was removed


This just reinforces my point.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Jagent said:


> Let's see them.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

What about the 2 star and 3 star? Who gave you those? What did you do?


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

Somebody gave you a five star rating which knocked a 1 star out of your last 500 ratings. Uber probably didn't change anything.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Jagent said:


> What about the 2 star and 3 star? Who gave you those? What did you do?


2 star was from New Years Eve. Guy wouldn't get in my car on a one way street and made me go around 10 minutes in traffic. Told me to do my job.

The 3 star was a pool. 2 guys were drunk and the couple gave me a 3. Also I almost made a sloppy turn when getting into 101 freeway. The 4 stars, not sure.



UberKevPA said:


> Somebody gave you a five star rating which knocked a 1 star out of your last 500 ratings. Uber probably didn't change anything.


No I started only a few months ago, I don't have 500 rated trips yet. I already told Uber to remove it and the lady at customer service said she was going to.


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

Well it looks like you have it all figured out.


----------



## Silver Cab (Mar 11, 2017)

DRider85 Call in and see if they can remove the 2*. It wasn't your fault.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Silver Cab said:


> DRider85 Call in and see if they can remove the 2*. It wasn't your fault.


Good idea. She already proved she can do it.


----------



## Ubingdowntown (Feb 25, 2017)

If Uber can rig the election and battle it out with Google then they are capable of anything


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> 2 star was from New Years Eve. Guy wouldn't get in my car on a one way street and made me go around 10 minutes in traffic. Told me to do my job.


This one is on you, not the rider. You should have cancelled at "do your job"


----------



## Khota (Dec 30, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> This one is on you, not the rider. You should have cancelled at "do your job"


This. At any hint of a prob, you cancel on them. And DRider, will you stop giving out the chocolates?? You know that is ridiculous, right?



DRider85 said:


> Well the one star was never given to me by a person. Those were her words.
> 
> Look I want to also have a good time, not be greedy and make people happy.


Whatever. PAX doesn't give a shit about you, and neither does Uber. You want to throw away money, you need your head examined. Really.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Look I want to also have a good time, not be greedy and make people happy.


I'm sure there are many guys in your area that want to have a good time andwould be happy for some "handys" also. Are you going to help them also?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Oh no.... they removed the 2 star but added back the 1 star... what is going on?!!!


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Oh no.... they removed the 2 star but added back the 1 star... what is going on?!!!


Call them and let them have it. They're playing games.


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Oh no.... they removed the 2 star but added back the 1 star... what is going on?!!!


You're obsessed with ratings and tips is what is going on...


----------



## Khota (Dec 30, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> View attachment 105689


Who gives a shit? It's a *meaningless *rating scale designed by a ruthless company, who, again, does not give a shit about you. Are you going to make being a "5-Star" Uber driver your life's ambition? LMAO. I see that you need some help, and I hope that you know what type of "help"that I'm talking about.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Oh no.... they removed the 2 star but added back the 1 star... what is going on?!!!


I know how to use photoshop as well.

We get it, you are a troll. 
GTFOH


----------



## Khota (Dec 30, 2016)

drivininsac said:


> You're obsessed with ratings and tips is what is going on...


I would bet that he doesn't get many tips. PAX can probably sense that something is "off".



Jc. said:


> I know how to use photoshop as well.
> 
> We get it, you are a troll.
> GTFOH


You guys are cracking me up.


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

Khota said:


> I would bet that he doesn't get many tips. PAX can probably sense that something is "off".
> 
> You guys are cracking me up.


He doesn't get many tips....But he gives out free chocolate. Ghirardelli even!


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> View attachment 105689


My app has still not updated to give me a ratings breakdown


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze (Feb 22, 2017)

DRider85, Uber has been reading this thread today and now they are intentionally messing with you. I wouldn’t take it. As you said earlier, you have to show them who’s boss. Time to write them a scathing message and let them know that you won’t put up with their poo anymore. I wouldn’t write it in this nice of terms though. You need to deliver an impactful message and show them you are on top of their games.


----------



## just_me (Feb 20, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> View attachment 105689


DRider85, first of all, congratulations for that outstanding rating. Second, way to go in getting it removed. May I ask how you contacted Uber? I ask because in the Phoenix area, we seem to have multiple people making up lies about Uber and Lyft drivers, please see this thread - https://uberpeople.net/threads/anyone-else-see-these-around-asu.149263/

Also, would you be kind enough to tell me how you got that ratings detail screen (percent 5star, 4 star, 3 star, 2 star, and 1 star). I've been asking Uber to do exactly that for me and they keep saying that 'it can't be done'. Now I know it can be done. But like the Uber phone on the help screen, that isn't available in all markets, as previously talked about on this thread. (Thanks in advance and way to go! Uber On!)


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

Another conspirasy theory


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

just_me said:


> DRider85, first of all, congratulations for that outstanding rating. Second, way to go in getting it removed. May I ask how you contacted Uber? I ask because in the Phoenix area, we seem to have multiple people making up lies about Uber and Lyft drivers, please see this thread - https://uberpeople.net/threads/anyone-else-see-these-around-asu.149263/
> 
> Also, would you be kind enough to tell me how you got that ratings detail screen (percent 5star, 4 star, 3 star, 2 star, and 1 star). I've been asking Uber to do exactly that for me and they keep saying that 'it can't be done'. Now I know it can be done. But like the Uber phone on the help screen, that isn't available in all markets, as previously talked about on this thread. (Thanks in advance and way to go! Uber On!)


Thank you I work hard. Go to ratings. Just click on star rating and a graph will appear.


----------



## just_me (Feb 20, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Thank you I work hard. Go to ratings. Just click on star rating and a graph will appear.


Keep up the good work. And apparently, we don't have that 'star rating' option in the Phoenix area.


----------



## Khota (Dec 30, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Thank you I work hard. Go to ratings. Just click on star rating and a graph will appear.


I don't have this screen yet. DRider, again, nobody cares about ratings unless their's are super low. The system is flawed if someone can give you a 1 star rating for any reason that they want and that counts against you. It is a stupid rating; keep telling yourself that and go on about your business.


----------

